# New Anonimos on line



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Sailor Diver

http://www.anonimo.com/models_gallery/g_sailor.html

Millemetri

http://www.anonimo.com/models_gallery/g_millemetri.html

Polluce

http://www.anonimo.com/models_gallery/g_polluce.html

Militare Automatico

http://www.anonimo.com/models_gallery/g_militare_automatico.html


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, damn now I see at least 2 more that I want, the Sailor Diver and the new bronze Polluce. Any idea on MSRP for these? I really like the new hands and the dial layout on both these models. b-) All I can say to Anomimo is !!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Willith said:


> Ok, damn now I see at least 2 more that I want, the Sailor Diver and the new bronze Polluce. Any idea on MSRP for these? I really like the new hands and the dial layout on both these models. b-) All I can say to Anomimo is !!!!


I was told that the sailor with be around $2300 to $2800, $4200 for the Polluce. I like the new hands as well, but i want to see the 44MM Polluce Magnum.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> I was told that the sailor with be around $2300 to $2800, $4200 for the Polluce. I like the new hands as well, but i want to see the 44MM Polluce Magnum.


Cool, thanks for the help with prices and like you it woul dbe great to see the magnum! :-! I was just reading the tech specs on the new Polluce and it looks like they didn't make a bronze buckle. :-(


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

BUt i heard that the magnum and the cronoscopio shiny will not be released until fall time. that is what my AD told me, but he was not 100% sure. If you want the bronze polluce you will need to order it now, since everyone is wanting that one.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I already e-mailed a dealer about getting another bronze Polluce, maybe I can get #3 again to have a matching set. :-!


----------



## roadkingrider (Jan 22, 2008)

All of those new models are STUNNING! They hit a HOME RUN with the Sailor DIVER - WOW!

*TROLLaholics Buy Watches TOO*


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

nice line continuation. However the 10th anniversary sign on the Militaire looks like a birthday cake........little subtlety goes a long way guys. Not a buyer for the 10'th anni line


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Sweet!! b-) Thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

One thing I did notice is the Sailor Diver is only rates to 20 atm, what kind of diver is that? :think:


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Willith said:


> One thing I did notice is the Sailor Diver is only rates to 20 atm, what kind of diver is that? :think:


I am wondering why anonimo did not show the pictures of the rest of the 10th anniverary.:think:


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I am intrigued by the Sailor Diver, and by the bronze Polluce. The Drass Millemetri looks cool too. On the other hand, the Militare 10-th Anniversary, at least in picture, does not seem very well conceptualized. The medal does not integrate well with the whole design, sadly.


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

*What the?*

Not to be a downer, but my first impression of the Sailor Diver is pretty negative. The hands are similar in shape to the hands used on the Cronoscopio TruBlu - which I always had an aversion too. The dial is also unnecessarily asymetrical with the the sailboat logo, the giant numbers on the dial remind me of U-Boat or Glycine, and the five minute indicies have strange diagonal lines through them. Don't quite like the pointed arrow second hand either. Heck, I don't even like the strap. And I concur with the earlier post, what's with the 200m?

I'm trying to figure this thing out. Somebody help me. I'd take a Millemetri over this one any day of the week.

-FLX


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

First I love the new sailor. Love the hands.But I also wonder about the only 30 (not 20) ATM waterresistant for at watch called sailor diver ????? strange compared to the millemetri and d-date which basicly are the same cases etc. Secondly i wonder about the model no : 1989 ? and place in the top of the cataloge above millemetri. Perhaps this is the new cheapest anonimo ?I also think a basic kodiak with yellow stichings would be awesome on this watch


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark Borella said:


> First I love the new sailor. Love the hands.But I also wonder about the only 30 (not 20) ATM waterresistant for at watch called sailor diver ????? strange compared to the millemetri and d-date which basicly are the same cases etc. Secondly i wonder about the model no : 1989 ? and place in the top of the cataloge above millemetri. Perhaps this is the new cheapest anonimo ?I also think a basic kodiak with yellow stichings would be awesome on this watch


My first thought was cost effective Anonimo as well. I like it a decent amount but probably not enough to pursue it. Compared to other Anonimos I like it less though if that makes any sense. It's differant for sure.


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

Sailor Diver -The description of the strap says "Wrist Strap - Manufactured in washable leather." It does not say Kodiak? Mmmm?


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I was told they were working at a new strap that supposedly was an improvement of the Kodiak. Maybe it is this one, or maybe it is not.



tekkno said:


> Sailor Diver -The description of the strap says "Wrist Strap - Manufactured in washable leather." It does not say Kodiak? Mmmm?


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

> I was told they were working at a new strap that supposedly was an improvement of the Kodiak


THAT strap has to be awesome! The Kodiak Strap has a real quality feel to it, you KNOW you have something special the moment you pick it up. It would be really hard to improve on it, and the "sailor diver" is not a watch that i would aspire to either. On the other hand, i have placed my order for the Polluce Magnum in Bronze. Now that _*is*_ a watch i would like!


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

tekkno said:


> THAT strap has to be awesome! The Kodiak Strap has a real quality feel to it, you KNOW you have something special the moment you pick it up. It would be really hard to improve on it, and the "sailor diver" is not a watch that i would aspire to either. On the other hand, i have placed my order for the Polluce Magnum in Bronze. Now that _*is*_ a watch i would like!


Tekko,
Since that "is the watch" I would like to view it myself. Where did you see it? Thank you, Nick9mm


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: What the?*



ffeelliixx said:


> Not to be a downer, but my first impression of the Sailor Diver is pretty negative. The hands are similar in shape to the hands used on the Cronoscopio TruBlu - which I always had an aversion too. The dial is also unnecessarily asymetrical with the the sailboat logo, the giant numbers on the dial remind me of U-Boat or Glycine, and the five minute indicies have strange diagonal lines through them. Don't quite like the pointed arrow second hand either. Heck, I don't even like the strap. And I concur with the earlier post, what's with the 200m?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this thing out. Somebody help me. (you got to get the same smoke they passed around in the boardroom)
> 
> -FLX


Felix,
I second the concurance (i know not a word) but it goes along with what I am concurring to. I could say more but not enough time right now.
I am sooooooo glad with the current models seen so far I will be getting that boost in price for the originals after all. I will have to thank the party
that provided the smoke for the Big Meeting.
I am not happy with a more affordable line that cheapens the product overall. Anonimo on the dial not mentioned? Washable strap-come on man?
Thanks Felix for your honest opinion, I do appreciate it!
nick9mm


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: What the?*



nick9mm said:


> Felix,
> I second the concurance (i know not a word) but it goes along with what I am concurring to. I could say more but not enough time right now.
> I am sooooooo glad with the current models seen so far I will be getting that boost in price for the originals after all. I will have to thank the party
> that provided the smoke for the Big Meeting.
> ...


If I am not mistaking, it is a Kodiak strap, but a newer version. I was looking at the Bronze Nautilo, and the strap was a newer strap but still a Kodiak. The only thing that the strap has more cushion than the original straps for Dino Zei. I was told by my AD at about time that anonimo was coming out with newer version straps.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: What the?*

the Sailor looks really really nice.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: What the?*



nick9mm said:


> Felix,
> I second the concurance (i know not a word) but it goes along with what I am concurring to. I could say more but not enough time right now.
> I am sooooooo glad with the current models seen so far I will be getting that boost in price for the originals after all. I will have to thank the party
> that provided the smoke for the Big Meeting.
> ...


I cannot seem to decipher this cryptically wierd post at all but I fail to see where anything with the new line is cheapening to the brand in any way. No offense intended Nick.


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

No offense taken my friend. Posts tend to bring out more detail such as the band in question, I didn't know about now I do. I hope to see them so I may compare. The previous post had a description in detail more than what I read as "washable" earlier.

I hope I may see a Marlin so I may get a wow factor. I will get an answer sometime and check the Anonimo site everyday, and this one btw.

The Sailor, I just agree with Felix and seem to have read someone named it an entry level watch and it does have a questionable characteristic or two.
Depends who's looking I guess. Get yours wrapped up yet









I wrote to quick and apologize. I appreciate replies, all feedback and information anyone may provide. Wear well, great picture etc... don't sell
or get watches fixed let alone customer service.

Who knows the AD's Name/Address in "OHIO" that will be the Warranty/ Repair Center for ANONIMO which is located in the USA? Wish I had more info to provide. 
:rodekaart
Keep them posts alive or lively!!!!!!! nick9mm bang


----------



## kav2 (Feb 22, 2006)

great, thanks


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

nick9mm said:


> Tekko,
> Since that "is the watch" I would like to view it myself. Where did you see it? Thank you, Nick9mm


Nick, How have you been?

I have been thinking about e-mailing you for the past few days, but I have been real busy, Hope you have been taking good care of my Polluce.

Best Regards,
Cesar


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

Cesar, Doing great! We have to catch up. Shaking it up here a little and confusing some of the cast members. Added another and withholding some info. I put out more than I get. Gave out some welcomed advise on a buy and complimented the ZULU as something to look into. The Polluce had a great time at Bike Week! Good to hear from you, I'll shoot you an e.
Nick


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Where can i see photos of the magnum polluce or the Marlin ??????? Theres is no mention of these watches on the www.anonimo.com site


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

The news about the magnum pollice seems to have come out by mistake, since the watch was listed in the anonimousa forum as a non LE novelty for next year. That information was erased from that website one day after being posted. I don't think there is a picture of this watch out yet. In a similar fashion we were able to learn about the non LE Marlin.

My guess is that anyone going to Basel fair should be able to see all the new line up from Anonimo. I am not aware of any website were pictures of those models are available.


----------



## fivelittlefish (Nov 27, 2007)

The AD I spoke to before confirmed that there are no Marlin pictures, but then went on to say that there were 2 different dials, one of which is yellow. It's apparently 44mm in diameter.

Also the Magnum wasn't at Basle, but there was a Militare Chrono with thick yellow numerals - don't know if that's the 10 year one or not.


----------

